# BackupPC



## Ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone here installed BackupPC on a FreeBSD server successfully? 

I have been reading.. configuring.. testing.. and been getting angry all day. I've double checked to make sure the paths in the config.pl file are correct. It's just not working for me. 

I keep getting the "Error: Unable to read config.pl or language strings!!" error when I open http://hostname/cgi-bin/BackupPC_Admin from another PC.


----------



## Ico (Mar 8, 2009)

OK I have some progress...

I followed this guide: http://backuppc.wiki.sourceforge.net/mini_httpd

and have got to the point where I can open it in a browser and it ALMOST starts...

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/backuppc start
2009-03-08 01:13:53 Can't create a test hardlink between a file in /usr/HDD/Backup/pc and /usr/HDD/Backup/cpool.  Either these are different file systems, or this file system doesn't support hardlinks, or these directories don't exist, or there is a permissions problem, or the file system is out of inodes or full.  Use df, df -i, and ls -ld to check each of these possibilities. Quitting...
```

The fs is UFS. I tried 2 different hard drives with UFS. (don't have any others to try them though)

Edit: It was a permission problem. The parent dirs were restricted so it didn't matter that the folder I was using for Backup was chown'd for backuppc.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 8, 2009)

did you try
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185
?


----------



## Ico (Mar 8, 2009)

The problem is that I have 2 Windows Vista laptops that also need backed up...


----------

